# Mini breed?



## JillP (Aug 9, 2017)

Rescued 2 minis, but don't know the breed. If I post pics might someone be able to hazard an educated guess?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely


----------



## JillP (Aug 9, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Absolutely


Soon as I figure out how to post a pic!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

If you click on upload a file you can do it that way or copy and paste


----------



## JillP (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerian Dwarf or Nigerian Dwarf mix. Cuties!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL I was going to say Pygmy, or Pygmy crosses.

No way to tell the crosses yet though, at least I can't.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The larger one, in the first picture, sure has a Holstein face. Pygmy/Holstein cross???

Just kidding, really. I know you can't cross a goat with a cow.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

They both look like Nigerian Dwarfs to me. Very cute!


----------



## JillP (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank 


ksalvagno said:


> Nigerian Dwarf or Nigerian Dwarf mix. Cuties!


Thank you! I love 'em no matter what breed they are!


----------



## JillP (Aug 9, 2017)

mariarose said:


> LOL I was going to say Pygmy, or Pygmy crosses.
> 
> No way to tell the crosses yet though, at least I can't.


From research, I kinda thought my buck might be a pygmy mix, cause he is shorter and stockier. . Just not sure.


----------



## JillP (Aug 9, 2017)

mariarose said:


> The larger one, in the first picture, sure has a Holstein face. Pygmy/Holstein cross???
> 
> Just kidding, really. I know you can't cross a goat with a cow.


That's funny! We have been joking about her looking like Bessie the Borden cow! Hmmm, I wonder! Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely some Nigerian in there.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Cute as buttons!!!


----------

